# Making the move



## Gianna_75 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi there

I am in need of as much information and advice that I can have.

I am currently living in South Africa, but I am an Italian national.
My kids and I are moving to Italy in about April, once I have tied up loose ends on this side.
I am non Italian speaking, and that goes for my kids too. I realize that this is a huge challenge for us to face, but we are all for the the adventure lying ahead of us. Saying that, we also have many fears and questions.
At this stage, we are looking at settling in Treviso, as I have a friend in the area and it is important for us to have some sort of back up and support.

I would like to know if there is anything that I should know. Any information is welcome.

I know that there is a huge crisis regarding employment in Italy currently, but I am also going to require employment in the Treviso area.
Please, I know that I am expecting miracles, but luckily I am a great believer of them  If there is anyone that could assist me or advise me on the need for English speaking people in the work sector in Italy , please kindly let me know.

Also, are there language schools that will assist us to learn Italian? I have heard that there are a number of places where you could go to learn Italian free of charge.

I really hope that all works out for us as being a single mom in a new country with 2 children and not knowing anyone is a real challenge.:fingerscrossed:

Thanks
G


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Many communes offer free Italian language classes to recent immigrants, and you're welcome to join even if you're an Italian citizen. It's hard to beat free, so look into that option if it's available.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

To follow up, this site seems to be one worth exploring to check whether they have free (or at least low cost) Italian language classes in Treviso.


----------



## kat2828 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi just wondering if you made the move as i will be in the situation as u.. but moving to benevento south Italy.


----------

